

Liberating the Smalltalk lurking in C and Unix [video] - pmoriarty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwicN2u6Dro

======
adamnemecek
If you are running Mac OS X and this is something that intrigues you, you
should spend an afternoon or two playing around with F-Script[0]. It's a
Smalltalk inspired language the runtime of which can be injected into running
processes so that you can dynamically explore the process data structures in
memory. For example this screenshot[1] displays the data structures of a
running programming that you can explore à la Chrome devtools (the UI is a tad
overwhelming at first). There's also this Automator script called F-Script
Anywhere which adds an Automator service that let's you inject the F-Scipt
runtime into a running process with a single click. It was originally made by
Silvio H. Ferreira but I've made some tiny changes to make it run on Mavericks
and Yosemite[2].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-Script_(programming_language...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-Script_\(programming_language\))

[1]
[http://www.fscript.org/images/screenshots/objectBrowser.jpg](http://www.fscript.org/images/screenshots/objectBrowser.jpg)

[2]
[https://github.com/adamnemecek/FScriptAnywhere](https://github.com/adamnemecek/FScriptAnywhere)

~~~
McUsr
The first part doesn't intrigue me at all, because I can easily import an
objective C-class into an AppleScriptObjectC app.

I guess something like that works for Swift as well.

AppleScript in itself, can't do that, but I can call everything that is in Say
Foundation, and the other frameworks (AppleScript version 2.3), and
AppleScript is quite SmallTalkish. ;)

~~~
adamnemecek
If I understand it correctly, you can only do this if you have access to the
source, correct?

------
corysama
If you found this interesting, you will probably also appreciate Cling - A
JITing C++ REPL for LLVM-Clang.

[https://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cling](https://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cling)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoIuqLNvzFs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoIuqLNvzFs)

------
jonsterling
I don't want to liberate the smalltalk, I want to punch it down like a sore
thumb.

~~~
slashnull
With what sort of Golden Hammer ?; )

